#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  2010/11 Around South Africa

## FlyFree

Been considering whether I should attempt this for a while. I will try.

I'd ask for your patience, trying to sort out the pic upload mystery....

Faces have been blurred. Not because I have anything against you seeing it, it's just me and the internet that have this understanding.

Spent a year travelling SA. Arrived mid-winter and spent a few months in Johannesburg.


Now let's see if I can make the picture magic happen.





She loves winter clothing, for some odd reason. Probably the novelty.


As an aside. Notice the green? I lived in Jhb for a long time, it ain't green in Jhb in winter.

----------


## FlyFree

As we were to travel for a year, had to buy a car. I like French cars. Not as reliable as Jap crap but that's not what everything is about.







Fled Jhb for the warmer climes of the Natal South Coast. We decided to wait out the winter there as she has always wanted to see Cape Town but on previous visits we never had the chance.

It's cold, wet and dreary in the Cape in winter.






Rented a house on the beach in Port Edward, a tiny village on the tip of the South Coast.





Worked out quite cheaply, all things considered. Around Bht 40 000/month for a 2 bedroom on the beach is a gift.

----------


## superman

You should have linked up with 'Tsicar'. He lives Jo'burg.

----------


## FlyFree

These pics are still messing me about.


Generally I'm a sort of a loner. Enjoy company but don't seek it out.


Wtf can't I change pic size. Always comes up the same.

----------


## FlyFree

Natal coast is the place to be in SA's winter. Still warm enough even for a swim.

Was there during the annual sardine run up the coast. Great whale, dolphin and general feeding-frenzy watching from the porch. With  a good bottle of SA Cabernet Sauvignon at decent price.


And great, clean beaches.

----------


## FlyFree

This is hard work. Can't size pics. Help.

----------


## draco888

Pic size looks ok to me.

French cars? Do you enjoy picking up the pieces of plastic constantly unattaching themselves in their bid for freedom.

----------


## FlyFree

I've owned 2 Peugeots. There's been a couple of Citroens in my family. Never had pieces detaching themselves.

Can't speak for the Citroens, but Peugeot is a great car. I've owned many cars. Jap. German, American, Brit. Love the Peugeot.

But won't buy one again. :Smile: 

There is a story though, It'll come later.

----------


## draco888

> I've owned 2 Peugeots. There's been a couple of Citroens in my family. Never had pieces detaching themselves.
> 
> Can't speak for the Citroens, but Peugeot is a great car. I've owned many cars. Jap. German, American, Brit. Love the Peugeot.
> 
> But won't buy one again.
> 
> There is a story though, It'll come later.


I've had experience of peugeots and plastic did not seem to want to stay attached. I could also mention cracked cylinder head as well.....suppose it depends which factory they come from to a certain degree.

The largest citroens do have a certain quirky appeal though....

----------


## Dillinger

Peugeots are shit. I worked at their plant in ryton coventry as  a quality inspector. It got shut down   around 7 years ago.

The boot compartments are quite comfy. I had many long snoozes in them.

Oh. Nice pics and commentary flyfree. Enjoying this thread

----------


## FlyFree

> Peugeots are shit. I worked at their plant in ryton coventry as  a quality inspector. It got shut down   around 7 years ago.
> 
> The boot compartments are quite comfy. I had many long snoozes in them.
> 
> Oh. Nice pics and commentary flyfree. Enjoying this thread




I like an honest man. Have a beer on me.

Maybe that'll give Draco some closure on his bits that fell off.

----------


## FlyFree

After 6 weeks we had to move house. Found this one just down the road, at much less rent as not directly on the beach.

3 bedroom all with en-suite. SA is a badly marketed bargain.




Wtf invented 3/4 pants and slippers??

----------


## Ratchaburi

Great Thread & pic's FF

----------


## FlyFree

So after 2 months spring sprung and it was off to the Cape. It's a long drive down the coast, approx. 1500 km, so we would stay over a couple of days in Knysna, about 2/3 of the way. 

Got plenty nice pics in the post later with requests for cash, or else....



Before you hit Knysna there's a magic little place called Nature's Valley. 






I was shocked by the state of the place. Many of the properties are flooded, the whole village was decaying. That was a really sad sight. I loved that place.
Unfortunately I left my wife to do the clicking, so no pics.




If you look on Google there's plenty pretty pics, but I wonder how many of them are old.



The road to the place has fallen into a terrible state of disrepair, this a narrow winding road that goes down into a valley.

----------


## FlyFree

> As an aside. Notice the green? I lived in Jhb for a long time, it ain't green in Jhb in winter.


I want to expand on this a little. When staying in Jo'burg I was a bit of a rose lover. Grew a lot of them around my property and enjoyed intimate contact with my roses. You just have to be careful of the thorns...

Roses harden off or die back (whatever the correct term is) in winter in Jhb. They have to. That's why they did so well there.

On a previous visit I was astonished to see roses actually blooming in winter. 

Just thought I'd share.

----------


## Mousepad

My sister has a house in Knysna! SA is one of my favourite countries and as I was bought up in Southern Africa the two of us go back a long way. Actually going back out for a family reunion at the end of this month .... Looking forward to it too!

Great thread and am enjoying the pics.

----------


## FlyFree

^Bring biltong/dry wors!! Had properties in Knysna & Widerness, lived there for 5 years. 


I appreciate the support, don't expect too much. The wife clicked away as I said, I wasn't much interested in 'creating memories'. I'll do what i can.

Knysna is located in the heart of the Garden Route, a magnificent stretch of forested land sandwiched between the Tsitsikamma mountain range and the Indian Ocean.

This area has so many attractions you really have to linger and explore the forests, mountain passes, waterfalls, beaches and villages.



So we arrived in Knysna late afternoon. A lovely little town on a lagoon.

----------


## FlyFree

More Knysna. There used to be a timber mill. now closed, in Knysna, it was what kept the town going till tourism took off.

Entrance to the lagoon from the sea is between two "Heads" and the current can be treacherous. In the days when sailing ships made the entry, many were wrecked.














There are house boats for rent, a great way to spend time there.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> This is hard work. Can't size pics. Help.


You're not linking to the full sized image, just a thumbnail of it.

Remove the 'normal_' from the image's link.

----------


## FlyFree

^Thanks much. Was just about to grapple with it again.

----------


## FlyFree

TBH, it feels like sacrilege posting these pics. The area is so magnificent that these pics make me cringe.

Added to that it was rainy and overcast when we went through, so everything looks sorta greyish.

Nevertheless.


A bit down the road is Wilderness.



I usta walk with my todler on that beach....


This whole district has many lakes and lagoons.

Wilderness is a small village. Some good restaurants with great atmosphere there, where we had lunch.

----------


## FlyFree

Just over the hill from Wilderness is the Kaaimans River mouth.




They have a steam train running between George and Knysna.



The rivers in this area are all tinted reddish from the tannin picked up in the forests.

----------


## Loy Toy

I love South Africa particularly Durban and Capetown, reminds me of the beaches and surf conditions in Australia.

Jo'Berg I can take or leave.

Nice thread big ears.

----------


## FlyFree



----------


## FlyFree

Fast forward a bit and leaving the Garden Route you pass through an area of wheatfields and small towns.





Riversdale.




Magic little bakery in this town. Stocked up on way too many pies and various tidbits.

I love the way many little towns and villages have an unexpected gem in them.

----------


## FlyFree

Crossing the Hottentots Holland Mountains near Cape Town.

----------


## FlyFree

And finally arrived at the flat we rented in the late afternoon.

----------


## swissbanker

I had two aunts in SA and still have a cousin there. I last visited last year in April. I fell in love with SA. It's beautiful. And I love their outdoor lifestyle, many restaurants and cafes to sit outside and enjoy. Last but not least The black beauties.

But my relatives are very very cautious. Like don't walk anywhere. Don't leave your car unattended etc, etc.

Is it really that bad ? I did not notice the 10 days I was there.

----------


## FlyFree

'twas a time you could sleep with your doors open, never lock your car and leave your wife unattended... :Smile: 

Used to be true for most places in the world. Times have changed.

Depends where you are. Some areas are dangerous, some safe. By and large it is no different from anywhere else. Sometimes SA just seems to lead in crime developments  :Smile: 

I'd say Thailand is just as - if not more - dangerous.


I'd better add a caveat I suppose, just in case you end up with a Goodyear necklace and you want to sue me. I am not the safety type, so probably not the best person to ask.

----------


## FlyFree

Ze lady was chuffed to finally make it to Cape Town.

Nice to have a civilized environment for a change.

----------


## FlyFree

Being chuffed, she went on her way happily snapping, creating memories for when, God help me, she becomes a Whenwe.







Moods.












Am I getting carried away?

----------


## FlyFree

Cape Town. My favourite city by a country mile, for so many reasons.

----------


## FlyFree

On Signal Hill. Clean, free and civilized picnic spots with great views.

----------


## natalie8

Great thread, FlyFree. SA has been on my list for a long time now, but I'm not sure when we can go.

----------


## FlyFree

The Waterfront is a pleasant place with plenty to do and eat.












They were quite good, actually.

----------


## FlyFree

> Great thread, FlyFree. SA has been on my list for a long time now, but I'm not sure when we can go.


Thanks.

SA is so varied you can't do everything, and different areas are best at different times of course, so it helps if you have an idea of what it is you like and schedule for the best time for that.

Better to spend a month in one or two environments and actually see the place, than to whizz around trying to see everything and seeing nothing beyond the superficial. True for anywhere.

Tourists have pictures, and little else of any substance really, of the places they visit.


SA is a bargain. Prices are generally equal to lower than Thailand, and the quality is always much higher. So on a quality for quality basis there's simply no comparison.

----------


## natalie8

> SA is a bargain. Prices are generally equal to lower than Thailand, and the quality is always much higher. So on a quality for quality basis there's simply no comparison.


That's surprising but good news. We were in Thailand for just under four weeks and we really noticed how much prices have jumped. Thanks for the tips.

----------


## FlyFree

There's so much to do in and around Cape Town it's pretty tough to get bored.

Muizenberg.

----------


## FlyFree

We were a bit early for proteas methinks. Only the yellows were open.




This chick with the strangely blurred face seemed to follow me everywhere.

----------


## FlyFree

Plenty good beaches everywhere. There's a nudist beach as well.






Hout Bay, a lovely fishing village famous for it's snoek. Stocked up on fresh fish and had lunch pierside.

----------


## FlyFree

Spent a day in Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens.

----------


## swissbanker

Nudist beach with lovely young black hooties? I am hooked. Damn why did I come to LOS again instead of SA ... :-(

Thanks for the great pictures. Appreciate it.

----------


## FlyFree

In summer they have sunset concerts in Kirstenbosch. Unfortunately we were a bit early for that.

----------


## FlyFree

There are many really good day trip options around Cape Town. So out into the countryside we ventured.

----------


## FlyFree

Stellenbosch. In the winelands, uni chicks, architecture, oaks, cafes, atmosphere, it's got the lot.

----------


## FlyFree

Someday I will get a new page. I do believe it.

----------


## FlyFree



----------


## FlyFree

Not even close to the best, but it is what my happy snapper happened to snap.

----------


## FlyFree

Travelling through vineyards we headed to Franschhoek.

----------


## FlyFree

This part of SA is spectacular in autumn/fall around harvest time. This was still sorta mid-spring.

----------


## FlyFree

Some general snaps of Franschhoek. (French corner). It lies nestled in the folds  :bananaman:  of some serious mountains.

----------


## FlyFree



----------


## FlyFree



----------

